# FET - Questions on Natural & Medicated FET



## Rosy238

Hi,
Just looking for a bit of advice   
had my planning meeting for FET last week and doctor has given me a choice of natural or medicated cycle, he says if Im ovulating and getting the surge on day 12 then a natural cycle will be ok.  My main concern is that my I have no faith in my body to do the 'natural' thing and as I had a long IVF cycle last time the drugs obviously worked and I have a gorgous 2yr old.  This is our final attempt at having more children, after this ( if unsuccesful) I am going to be having an oviohysterectomy (due to cysts/endo), so I feel I need to give it the best chance I can.

So if Im surging on day 12 do I have a natural, or take the drugs?  ?

could really do with some opinions.......or even just one!!!! as I seem to be going round in circles in my head!  
xxx


----------



## Louandpheebs

Hi there  I too was also very doubtful about my non functioning body to surge naturally... But I thought it was worth a shot (less injections and messing around) and it gets the job done quicker. I had my surge day 17 and had my FET day 20. 
Good luck, hope you get the good news you are waiting for


----------



## zbw2010

....I am currently at day 35 and due to commence a medicated FET cycle, I am hearing conflicting stories of whether it is better to start d/r on day 1/2 of cycle against 21 (which is what Nurture want to do). General consensus is for longer cycles it is better to start on day 1/2.

If anybody have any experience in this I would really appreciate some guidance.

Zoey x


----------



## Aussiechick

I had FET today - completely natural cycle but now I'm concerned that I should be taking cyclogest (based on what I've read on other clinics websites regarding their procedures for natural FET).  Does anyone have any advice/info?


----------



## lconn

Ive got the same exact question as you.Mines been totally natural not even a scaping on medication or scan or blood test.Ive been wondering the same.Ive got 2 boxes of supps from my cycle in march but i havent been told to use them.My dh keeps saying that my body will produce progest naturally.Im having a fet today.They were 3 day on thawing so will be blastocycsts hopefully.Ill ask when i go in later and will die if they say i was suppose to have been using them.The nurse didnt say and i didnt mention it.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi, I'm after a bit of advice ... After having my m/c in April - I'm hoping to go back to my clinic for my 2     at the end of the year.  
As my   is nearly non existent, my consultant in the UK (am having treatment in Czech after having DE) has suggested I have a hCG shot as this may increase chances of implantation.  The clinic in Czech don't do this as a matter of course....


I will end up shutting my body down with good old lupron the month before ... So as my cycle (if it shows) doesn't mess up timings etc.


Anyone else used this??


Thank you in advance


Mini x


----------



## Caz

I had a trigger shot on one of my FETs (natural cycle up to that point) to boost chances/natural hormone levels. I would say, if you are have irregular cycles then medicated FET is the way to go anyway. That basically is the same as fresh cycle except you replace the stim drugs with one that just thickens your lining instead...ok as you have DE then the same as fresh cycle. It's probably worth asking your clinic for a fully medicated FET cycle and see what they say. If they are really dedicated in helping you get pregnant they ought to be willing to tailor the cycle to suit your individual needs.

 with your cycle (great to see you getting back in the saddle too.  ) 

C~x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks Caz - bit torn - clinic here are all for tailoring protocol - actual clinic not so ... Will see if I can get a happy medium..... Somewhere...     


Take care 


Mini


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

I have had FET's in the past but they where all completely naturally so I just went in for daily bloods then went in to have the embryos transferred but now for my last FET I want to try a medicated cycle but I dont really know what's involved, could someone please explain how it works?

Thanks


----------



## lconn

IM currently on natural so cant help hon but sure some1 will let you know


----------



## Amz2006

Hi Tracy

I had a medicated cycle, we wanted to do natural but my clinic does a "trial month" and when I went for my scan they said I had ovulated too late in my normal 28 day cycle and my lining looked as if it was about to come away so not suitable for putting embies into!

We had a medicated cycle and I had to down regulate with buserelin and then take eastrogen tablets, I think they were called progynova. As you can see from my sig it worked for us so glad we did medicated in the end.

I really hope things work out for you this time around

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi

I am also doing a medicated FET and don't really know what to expect.  My clinic mentioned estrogen tablets and cetrotide injections to me but no idea for how long I will be on them for.

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dear all,


Thought if I group together all the info - it maybe easier for us all to find.  I for one need as much info as I can get      


Mini x


----------



## June11

Hi Tracy xx,

This is the FET protocol at the clinic I did my DE. 

On day 21 of your cycle, start nasal spray, scan for day 3-5 of period and start estrogen medication. Scan after about 10 days to check the lining and repeat scan till your lining is > 7mm.  Then, you stop nasal spray and start progesterone medication.  ETF happens 4-7 days later, depending the stage of your embryos when they were frozen. 

I am planning to do my FET at a different clinic (nomrally cycle starts end of Jul and transfer in Aug), which recommends me to do natural. I am bit worried whether my lining will be thickened enough without medication... (When I did my DE, my lining was < 7mm closer to EC day and was told I may had to give up fresh transfer. But, with Vagifem and patches, I managed to thicken to the minimum to do a fresh transfer.)

Good luck to your FET!!

June11


----------



## Rubyruby78

Hello ladies

I am after some advice.  I have always had regular cycles with my periods being every 28-29 days.  As you can see from my signature I had ICSI starting in March this year, doing a long protocol which unfortunately ended with a BFN.  Luckily I had 3 blasts frozen ready to use number 1 this month.  At my follow up my consultant advised me to do a natural cycle as there appears to be nothing wrong with me and my cycle normal.  Since then my last 2 periods have been 10 days late meaning im on a 38 day cycle.

I called the clinic this morning to request treatment and told them about this.  They have now suggested I may need a medicated cycle due to this.

Has anyone else experienced anything like this and also does anyone have any advice as to why I may need medicated or could still go natural? Im new to all this FET!!

 RR xxxxx


----------



## katena

hiya,

Im all new to this FET stuff too but didnt want to read and run!

The 38 day cycle could just be a blip - have you been stressed? Or it could just be that the dreaded AF never shows up when we want it too! 

If you really want a natural FET then you could wait for your next AF to show and judge the cycle length then... (i would hate the extra wait though!)

Me personally i would go with what my clinic say.. but go with what your gut tells you!

good luck

k


----------



## Rubyruby78

Thanks Katena  

Just trying to predict what the clinic will tell me as I now cannot stop thinking about it and willing the phone to ring  !!! I will definitely go with what the clinic advice though

I see you're with care Manchester - how are you finding them? Ive decided if my FETs don't work I may look into care as they do more testing than MFS

RR xxx


----------



## katena

hey,

This whole tx malarky does send you crazy doesn't it!?!

Care have been brilliant - i really can't reconmend them highly enough! We decided to choose Care over MFS as they seemed to have a longer experience of egg share - but the staff on every level have been fantastic and always keep us in the loop.. (and answer my perstering Q's/phone calls!)

k


----------



## Rubyruby78

What does your medicated cycle involve in terms of CD you started on etc?
xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi all,
I have always done medicated FET and never got pregnant. 
My doc will not do a natural as it is difficult to know if or when I ovulate. So we are going for another medicated FET.
And always the same. Before my FET start on my day 20 I do take my Lucrin depot to stop everything. Than wait for AF. AF comes. On Day 4 I start taking my 1 Esterofen tablet a day for 4 days. And 2 on day 4to Day8. 3 tablets a day from Day 9 to Day 12. I do have scan and see if the lining okay and on that day I start taking my progestron till ET. And carry on with Estrogen tablets till OTD. 

Minimix, I have asked my doctor if I could have HCG injection for FET. He said I can have it as there is no negative effect from it. But he does not really believe it actually does anyting possible. So I will have it done..

With this FET I am having so many other drugs which I have never had.. Who knows my lucky 7 might complete my family finally...

Wihsing you all lots of luck.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## June11

Hi Kuki,

Just wonder if you could help me. I am about to do a medicated cycle (this clinic normally does natural but I was told to do medicated). As I have not done this HRT Day 21 before, I just wonder around how many days later I'd expect to have AF after starting down reg.  
I am trying to figure out if we could go somewhere for holiday between Day 21 and the first scan. 

Thank you,

June


----------



## MJ in London

Hi all, I posted this question on another thread but most of the girls on there are doing fresh cycles, so am trying here too. 

Has anyone done intramuscular injections (IMI) as part of their tx?
Previously I have only had to do subcutaneous (SC) injections in my stomach, or suppositories, but with my next round the Dr has recommended a protocol that involves oral estrogen and then IMI progesterone. I am really anxious about the IMI, as it has to be done into my butt and is a much bigger needle. If anyone has done this, I’d be interested to hear about your experiences and whether you did them yourself or got your partner to do them? Part of my fear is about the needle and the technique, but to be honest, part of it is also the thought of my DH having to stare at my far-from-perfect butt in the cold light of day! (IVF is unromantic enough as it is!!). 

thanks,  MJ. xx


----------



## Deenice

Hi Ladies

I am waiting for 2nd trial after my failed fresh cycle in April. I am wondering if there is anyone who can tell me what the procedure is likeand how long?  Do I need to takesome medicationsandforhow long?


----------



## Violet66

It depends if you go for a medicated or natural cycle. 

If you have a regular cycle and ovulate naturally then you may not need to take any meds at all. 

A medicated cycle usually involves a couple of weeks of down regulating and then taking estrogen to build the lining up - from begining to embryo transfer is (roughly) 3-4 weeks


----------



## Betty-Boo

MJ - I'm in the same boat ... IM progesterone for me - received the stuff this morning and nearly fainted at the needles!! Am flummoxed as how I'm going to inject myself...    Can cope with clexane - think will have to teach mum how to inject!! LOL


All tips most welcomed


M xx


----------



## MJ in London

Mini Minx, I am so glad you have the same protocol. I was beginning to think my Dr had made it up as I hadn't read about it on any boards or with anyone!!

I found some good youtube videos of people doing IMI for progesterone, in case you want to have a peek...














Good luck and let me know how you get on. I am waiting for my AF, due mid next week, then 12 days approx on estrogen before i start IMI. So you will be an expert by the time I start!

MJ. xx

/links


----------



## Betty-Boo

MJ ... won't be starting for some time yet .... Burying head in sand at the moment...   


    to you and would love any tips!


M xx


----------



## imajica2309

Hi everyone,
This is my first FET.  I am on a natural cycle and have been told to use clearblue OPK (theyre not cheap!) from day 11 or 12 of my cycle.  I started testing on day 12 and now its day 16 (thats 5 tests). Ive still not had LH surge and Im worrying now.  My cycles used to be 29 days until I had IVF in March.  the 2 cycles since were 33 and 34 days long.  I have no idea if Ive missed my surge, or if its still to come! I dont know if I should buy another pack of OPK as theres only 7 in the pack i have.  
Im so anxious about it.  People keep saying its ok and I'll just test again next month but I dont want to hear that. I already waited an extra month to start to FET process as nurse at clinic messed up! 
has anyone any advice or words of wisdom please? how loong do i keep testing?
thank you all
Sarah


----------



## staceysm

Hi Sarah,

I would carry on using the OPK.  I am doing a medicated cycle of FET this month, but me and my DH were trying naturally in between cycles and last month I ovulated on day 21 (I was using OPK) and my period came on day 33, so longer cycles normally mean later ovulation.  So it may well be that you haven't reached your surge yet. I know some people don't like talking about it, but I get a clear slimy discharge leading up to ovulation, so I normally get an idea that it will happen soon.  

Good luck and perhaps talk to your clinic if you are worried.
x


----------



## Faithope

I have just had a failed ICSI and have 3 blasts in the freezer. DH and I want to do FET at the start of next year.

Can you explain what happens with a FET? Medicated-What drugs are needed?

I don't think i will have natural FET as my cycles are 30-40 days long  

Any advice would be great, thanks


----------



## Amz2006

Hi Faithope

Sorry to hear about your failed ICSI, We had 2 failed fresh ICSI's and are now pregnant after a FET so please dont give up hope.

The medicated FET is much quicker than a full cycle, Im sure different clinics vary a little but I down regulated with buserelin injections and took Progynova tablets, and then pessaries. The whole cycle from starting DR to ET was 4 weeks. We had 2 day 3 frosties put back, a 7 cell and a 6 cell and we have 1 bubba onboard!!

Good Luck and if you want to know anything else I would be happy to help

Amz xx


----------



## Faithope

thank you so much-that has really helped and its great to see that FET works-congratulations  

I will definatley come back to you,   thank you xxx


----------



## lilmisssunshine

Hi faithhope

Sorry to hear about your negative cycle.  I am on day 1 of the 2ww of a fet cycle at Ofu.  I found this cycle alot easier than the fresh.  I was on exactly the same medications as amz2006.  Had to have one blood test to see if I had down-regulated.  Once I had I had to take prognova (contining with the injections) after for 13 days I went back for a scan to check my womb lining was thick enough. I had two blasts transferred 7 days after my scan.


Good luck x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

for your treatment....


I'm going to merge this thread with the Q & A thread - you'll find loads of info and support in there   


Mini xx


----------



## Faithope

*mini minx* Thanks and good luck with your TX 

*lilmisssunshine* Hi again-we 'met' on the OFU board earlier this year. Thanks for the info-its really helpful-did OFU say how long between treatments you have to wait?? Hope your 2ww isn't too difficult for you  I will be keeping an eye out on how it works out      do you have cyclogest after ET? xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Faithhope

Sorry that your recent ICSI didn't work.  I am just about to start my FET and I have been on the pill for 2 months to D/R and then after my period next week (fingers crossed), I will start taking preognoya tablets, cetrotide injections and also have the pessaries too.  Have been told that I should be on the medication for about 2 weeks so hoping for transfer at the end of August.  Would love to actually get to transfer this time!

xx


----------



## Faithope

*sugarpielaura* Good luck with FET hun, thank you for telling me what you have to use-so injections again then  I actualy found the 2ww the worse part, injections I can do!     for you xxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Faithhope

Just 4 injections have been ordered for me.  3 normal strength ones and one high dose one so a breeze compared to all the ones we had to take for the fresh cycle!

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Just moving this thread into the Q&A Section...


Mini xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi thank you for taking the time to look at my post.

I have a question about Medicated FET, I've had a cancelled ICSI cycle & 2 BFN ICSI cyles and am now looking to try FET.

We have 4 frosties 2 x 3 day embryos and 2 x 5 day blasts.

Firstly may I ask you lovely ladies would you defrost all of them? If not which ones would you defrost first?

I really would like 2 put back again so i'm really hoping that 2 make it out of the 4, but i'm really scared as I've read somewhere that blasts don't freeze nore thaw to well is this true?

Can anyone tell me what drugs I could be on and what time scales I'm looking at as I'd really like to be prepaired & armed with a decision when we have our next apt on 1st September.

Thank you so much.. Sorry if i've repeated anything that's already been asked before but I'm a little lost! 

x


----------



## freespirit.

Hi there ,
IMHO I would defrost the day 3's first to see if they can reach blast . That way you know they are alive and kicking so to speak . If they don't make it then you have the blasts to fall back on . You will need to pay an addtional cost to defrost and culture to blast though . It is very very unlikely that they will all be frozen in the same straw . I know Frosties can be re frozen , but i'm not sure at what stage and what the success rates are .
This is based on what my cons recently told me - we have just defrosted 5 day 3 embies today for ET Wednesday , if they fail to reach blast we will dip back into the freezer for our blasts .
Good Luck
Freespirit


----------



## Hbkmorris

Thank you so much for sharing your advice and I think your right with what your saying, it makes sense to use the 3 day old embies first then go with blasts which I'm sure I'll have to do as one of the 3day embs de-graded just before freezing so I guess I could loose that one in the process. 

What sort of time scales have they discussed with you i.e drug intake until transfer? 

I feel more anxious about this than a full cycle as the success rates are so much less! X


----------



## freespirit.

Hi , 
I honestly think that if an embryo can be frozen and thawed and survive , that it's a 'good un' therefore really stands as good a chance as a fresh transfer .
Everyones protocol is different , but for me i didn't have to D/R , so started taking progynova on CD 1 , had a scan for lining thickness on CD 12 and will have ET on CD 20 .
Drug intake with me is slightly different as i have immune and lining issues , but most people get by on progynova and cyclogest .
Freespirit


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hiya

Just to give you our experience.  We had 8 fertilised embies which could have been frozen on day 3 but we decided to push them to blast before the freeze.  4 made it and we will thaw one at a time in the hope for et.  My clinic can def refreeze thawed embies and their FET success rate is the exact same as the fresh cycle one.  

I took the pill for a couple of months and then started prog on day 1 and am having a scan on day 10.  Don't know about et yet as I am not that far yet.  

Wishing you all the best.

xx


----------



## AJM30

Hi, we had 7 frozen embies and decided to thaw 2 at a time. the 1st two that we thawed were the ones with the most cells ( 7 cell and a 6 cell) these then decreased to 3 and 4 cells after being thawed. We had both transferred and both managed to hang on in there and became our twins. I remember thinking we had no chance as they had decreased in cells and everybody seemend to be having blasts transferred at the time i was having my FET but my little embies stood the distance!
Just wanted to give you our story because its so hit and miss on how frozen embies can thaw and wanted to give a positive story about embies that  decreased rather alot. As for time scales my medicated FET was sooo much quicker than my fresh cycle. As always it was the 2 ww that was the worst bit. 
Best of luck for your Fet. 
Ali x


----------



## Hbkmorris

freespirit.. I agree with you as I thought my embies or blasts we're supposed to be so good at the time it should of worked for us but never the less we are faced with a last chance of FET. I was on 2 cyclogest with all my fresh cycles and my AF always showed before OTD. I did ask if this was beacuse of my AF cycles always being between 21 & 23 days but the consultants says that the drugs should keep it at bay.. So far that's not been our luck    . I've had my levels 1 bloods done at the GP's and she says that all my levels are in the normal range so I can only think she either doesn't understand them fully or I have to have level 2's done to discover if there anything more they can find out. 

Can I ask you know the NK levels are those tests done with bloods on level 2? I'm really worried that I've something very wrong with me which is why they don't implant. Also as my DP has such poor sperm quality I wonder if that's an impact on why they don't wish to implant.. I'm truly   x

sugarpielaura.. Thank you for sharing your story, so they can re-freeze blasts? that's really good news and great that your clinic have the same success results.. I'm going to ask that question with my clinic in September but I think it's actually alot lower but then I could be wrong!! I really wanted to get going with my September AF but i guess is does depend on the protocol and what drugs they use.. I fear it's going to include Buserelin which I really don't like as it gives me wicked headaches.. Oh the joys!! good luck with your cycle.. Keep me updated.. Best of luck x

AJM30.. CONGRATS such a wonderful post with twins for all of us waiting for FET.. Just goes to show that not always is it the best embies with the most amount of cells that make it but good embies with fewer cells.. You've really inspired me to try my two embies first that were a 7cell & 8cell to see what happens with them.. I know one did have more fragmentation upon freezing and went down half a grade but they still froze it so it must of been ok still. I guess then I've got my blasts for back up but to be honest I don't hold much hope with blasts anymore!! 

My acupuncturist said that his seen women get PG with low grade & low cell embies and yet women with good graders fail.. strange isn't it.

My main question to cons is if they are so good then why won't it work, is it because they are poor quality eggs or is it the poor quality sperm!

It's a mind feild and I feel like i've been on a merry go round for the past 6 months and can't get off it until i have a positive pregnancy test.. We have already spent £10k and other than re-mortgage our home and no further pennies for all the immunes testing so we are pretty much lost! 

Thank you all again for posting.. you've helped me loads x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi ladies

Looking for a bit of advice.  I'm considering moving to donor embryos and would prefer to do a natural FET (my fertility treatment so far has all been completely natural and I'm reluctant to start using drugs if I don't need them!)  So a few questions:

1) In natural FET, do you really just monitor your LH surge and then they put the embryo in (for example) 3 days later?  Are there absolutely no drugs involved?  And if they scan you, do you have to have a minimum lining thickness before they are prepared to do the transfer?

2) Does it matter that you will have ovulated and your own egg has obviously not been fertilised?  If the FET sticks, where does your own egg "go"? - or does it somehow just get absorbed back into the lining?

3) From what I can see, most people DON'T do natural FET.  So what is the advantage of the drugs? (maybe just a thicker lining?)  And some people seem to take a shot to turn off their own ovulation - what is the advantage of that?

4) Does anyone know if clinics abroad will do natural FET?  I am thinking of trying Reprofit but no idea how flexible they are as regards treatment plans - from what I see, the "norm" seems to be medicated...

Thanks in advance for any thoughts!

B xx


----------



## collyflower

Hi Bethany, I have just done a natural FET last Friday. Like you, it took a while to get my head around the fact that there are no drugs involved whatsoever, not even pessaries (I think after going through such a long journey of injections for fresh transfer this is understandable)

I know every clinic varies in it's protocol but for me it was:
- call on day 1 of my cycle. At this point I was told to buy a OPK, follow the instructions for when to test and call the clinic when I got a smiley face
- I received a call back from the embryologist to confirm I was happy to go ahead with the thaw then another to let me know the thaw was successful and to go in for transfer the following morning
- had the transfer, went home and chilled for the weekend! Strangely simple but I think this has got to have an effect on our bodies, less drugs less trauma etc

For me, I have 28 day cycles that I can set my watch by which meant I was a perfect candidate for natural FET. If your cycle varies or if you tend to skip or don't get AF at all then most clinics prefer to do medicated to control your body. (this is my understanding but there may be other reasons 

Hope this helps

Cx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Colly

Thanks for the info and good luck on your 2ww  .  Which clinic are you at?

I also have a very regular cycle so I could predict several months in advance when my AF would start and at worst would only be a day or two out.

I have never taken any fertility drugs and have conceived several times without them (2 of my conceptions ending in miscarriage but I'm sure that was the old eggs, not a lack of drugs!)  I am concerned that I have no idea what effect drugs might have on my body...  From what some of the other ladies are saying, it looks like I might be compelled to take oestrogen and progesterone if I go to Reprofit - but we'll see if I can persuade them...

B xx


----------



## Missy123

Hi i'm 37 and have a very regular 28/29 day cycle and have booked for a FET after having a BFN   
I have no issues apart from not geting pregnant! DH has issues.
Do you think i should do a medicated one or a natural one? All my treatments has been medicated so far.
The clinic automatically said medicated even though they do natural and i just wondered as i am so regular do i really need it? x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit

I've had a successful NFET - but it does depend on whether you ovulate on time and whether your progesterone is at the right level at 21 days.  Do you clinic not do a trial cycle to measure these?  I had a trial cycle to determine whether I would need medication or not - fortunatley not, as it's a lot less invasive and costs a lot less.
Surely if it's a problem with hubby's swimmers, this would have been sorted when you had IVF or ICSI and you've got embryos ready for FET?


----------



## Missy123

Girlyhalfwit congratulations on your BFP   
Yes sorry i was just saying the problem is with DH i think    and we 6 frosties left from ICSI. I'm waiting for our follow up so will mention natural to them.
Can i ask you what you did in the trial cycle please as if it was just a blood test on day 21 i could ask my GP to do it as clinic a bit slow to get things organised.
Do they still scan you to check your lining on a natural and is the only difference the cost of the drugs? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello all - i'm merging this into the MED / Nat FET Q&A ... Lots of info in there.


Mini xx


----------



## Missy123

Mini Minx sorry    didn't know this thread was here else would have posted here. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Awww .. Missy - honestly not a problem - just thought you may get more answers in here ..      Mini xx


----------



## babydreams82

what meds do u get ? what things do the clinic do? please fill me in on the info .. just had clinic on phone they know about my mc and said to come back January to talk about a fet x


----------



## babysparkle

I had a medicated cycle, phoned on day one when af arrived and then they arranged prostap for d/r on day 21, I bled 2 weeks after that and had a scan a few days later to check lining was thin. Then the following day I started on the progynova tablets 3x2mg daily for 2 weeks then another scan to check for thick lining. Then the pessaries started and 4 days later I had the embryo's transferred   I stayed on both the tablets and pessaries after getting a bfp and would have done until week 12 had things gone well. Some clinics use different methods for d/r but most seem to use progynova. Some ladies have higher doses, some need them for longer before ET, you just need to go with what the scans are telling you   Good luck xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hiya

It depends on whether you are doing a medicated or natural FET and whether your are having the short or long protocol.

I was a medicated FET on short protocol.  I was on the pill to D/r, phoned clinic when period staretd and had baseline scan on day 3 and started drugs then too.  I had a bumper cetrotide injection and 3 progynova tablets a day.  Says 6,7 and 8, I had to inject cetrotide and then on day 13 I had scan to check lining.  Started cyclogest pessaries on day 14, twice a day.  Et on day 21 and then test on day 32.  Last medicated cycle I started slightly earlier - day 2 but all other bits were the same.

xx


----------



## sammy75

hi baby dreams, i myself had a natural fet which means no drugs at all and you go with your natural cycle, so i rang on day 1, then day 10 i had a scan to check lining and track follicle and then started ovulation tests and when i dtected the surge i had to ring and as my embies were 3day thet transfered them 3 days after the surge, natural fet costs alot lot less than medicated but you can only do natural if you ovulate regular and periods are regular, good luck for you treatment whichever way you decide.


----------



## nippo

Hello,

I'm relatively new to this thread and should be having a natural fet next week.

I miscarried a couple of months back and my periods seem to be longer (around 28-30) days. Before pregnancy I always ovulated on day 12. I have been testing regularly but haven't had a positive on my opk.

My last scan was 2 days ago and my doctor said I would ovulate within the next couple of days but I haven't according to my sticks.

Could I have missed it? How long does a surge last? I've always stopped testing when I've had a positive so it could mean I only surge for a matter of hours I guess...

So anxious it won't happen this month...


----------



## Hannushka

Hope someone is still reading this thread...
I'm due to go through un-medicated FET this month and had my day 10 scan friday.
It showed 17mm lead follicle and smaller ones on each side.
I normally get smiley face on a stick on day 11 and at the scan on friday nurse said I should peak either saturday or sunday, but... nothing! I'm scared that my sticks haven't worked and I'm gonna miss this cycle and that CAN NOT happen as I'm leaving the country 14th of march and this is my last NHS funded chance before it.
I'm scared that maybe I peaked on thursday (day 9) instead-I calle dthe clinic and the nurse just told me to keep testing and 'if it doesn't happen, we try next month' I don't have a next month. Can't they scan me to see if the follies have been released yet?
Everything was going so great and now this!
Please help..
xxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## Hannushka

I'm exactly in a same boat with you. I normally surge on day 11 and now is day 12 and nothing... I worry that I surged on day 9, the day b4 the scan.
If anyone could help, I'd appreciate it too xx
Hope you have had your surge Nippo 
xxxx
Hanna


----------



## nippo

Hey Hannushka,

Try not to worry to much. I surged that afternoon but there are so many people who are delayed. I think test twice a day for a few more days, I'm sure it will come.

Lots and lots of luck,

Nippo x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hanna      I think I read somewhere that follies grow approx 1- 2 mm a day .. so I reckon you may see something Monday or Tuesday - each of us is different though ...      
They do say you ovulate anywhere from 17-25mm .... If  you'd ovulated earlier the clinic would have seen that.


Keep testing honey


Mini xxx


----------



## Hannushka

Another question.. 
I got my smiley face yesterday and FET now booked for monday. I'm on a natural cycle but don't I even get the cyglogest? Bridge centre sounded rather suprised when they asked if I'd started on Cyglogest yet... 
I got 13 left from last cycle... Clinic said they don't use them on natural cycles...


----------



## Betty-Boo

Woohoo - we weren't far out then       all the best for FET - think they only use cyclogest for medicated cycles - but I always like the comfort blanket of knowing that I've got some extra help.


    Mini xxx


----------



## Vixxx

I used cyclogest on my natural FET cycle.  Then was advised to up the dose when I started spotting.  Result = Twins.


----------



## catherino

hi there i hav had my 1st scan on Mon and hav been ovulation testing since then. No smiley face. But i never hav had one so not holding out much hope. I've got an apt on Fri to hav ovitrelle injection if i dont surge. Then when i do surge i hav got to use cyclogest. My et Wil be 6 days after surge. Cant believe how quick this cycle is going. hannushka good luck for Mon. Everything crossed! Xx


----------



## LornaC10

Hubby and i had ICSI in January and were lucky enough to get 11 good quality embies but due to severe OHSS i didnt get to ET and they had to be frozen at day 3.

We've now had our review with our consultant who has said we will go for natural FET in March as i have regular periods (this last one was a little messed up and i got my LH surge 4 days later than i would usually would, but thats to be expected given everything that had been happening!) 

So on to my question: what day in your cycle would they normally be looking to do FET? as i thought it would depend when i got my surge but the consultant has said to call when im on CD1 so they can determine if they will go ahead or not as if transfer day falls on a weekend we will have to wait until next time, so now im confused - and trying to work out by when im due AF as to weather FET will still go ahead?? 

gaaaahhhhh im so over thinking things again and getting myself in a right wobble!!!

TIA Lorna x x x


----------



## catherino

hi lorna. I am currently on my 2ww from our natural FET. I rang my clinic on my 1st cd then they booked me in for a scan on day 11 to check lining and follicles. I started ovulation test and was told when i got the LH to phone and book et. But i didn't ovulate so went in on cd15 and had ovitrelle jab to make me ovulate. Then et was 5 days later because we were transferring blasts. So it all depends on what stage your embies are at and when you get your surge. Hope this helps hun. All the best Xx


----------



## LornaC10

Catherino,  Thank you that has helped, i think i had probably just fixated on the calling when im on CD1 and then trying to work out how that would determine if FET could go ahead - because our consultant hadnt mentioned a scan or anything else that may need to be done, i never considered that the plan could change part way through. 

Our embies were frozen at day 3 but we were told they would probably culture them for another day maybe 2 once they were thawed so i suppose we have a bit of flexibility there too - so long as they stay strong!!  

my fingers are crossed for a good result for you on OTD  x


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi just started a natural  fet,my period ended yesterday and I had first scan today which is day 8 in my cycle the dominant follicle is 13mm womb is currently at 4.5mm with a triple pattern I'm having another scan on Monday and hopefully et that week sometime anyone else having a natural fet would love to hear of some success stories to boost Pma also would love to hear from others maybes in the same boat or who have had any experience with this, it's happened pretty fast as I only had my follow up from last cycle on Tuesday gone-I just happened to be on my period at the time and they had a spot to fit me in on so here I am not even a week later and hopefully going to be pupo next week! I must say its so much less stressfull and a relief not to be on med's I'm quite excited and happy at the mo  my other half is away on a stag do left at 3 this morning feels like I've been kicked in the gut I'm just missing him so much I know it's only been a few hours but we're usually joined at the hip and when we're not together we're always texting or talking on the phone we're proper best bud's! Dont get me wrong we spend time with friends but at least when either one of us is out with friends we both know we'll come home to each other at the end of the day/night , God I'm such a looser ha I'm a bit of a  lost puppy got plans with my lovely friends but it's not quite the same ha x


----------



## ali80

Silentlywishing - I'm having a natural fet too   never had 1 before so no idea what I'm doing?? I am having a scan on day 2 of my cycle then have to call the clinic for next step and to check results. I'm using a satelite clinic as I am so far from London  
It does seem to all happen really quickly with a nat fet doesn't it   but much less stressful yay!! 
Hope you're not too lonely this weekend!  
Ali x


----------



## silentlywishing

Hey ali80 sorry for such a late reply I posted this as a new topic and someone moved it to her so I didn't get notification untill now.. Weird! Well things are going really well on my end I've been having daily scans this morning (day 13) showed that my dominant follicle still hadn't popped (ovulated) and is now measuring at 24mm my womb was measuring at 9 which is fab because on a medicated cycle my womb doesn't make it past 6 and they like at least 7!! At about 2:30 this afternoon I got ovulation pains/twinges I get them more or less every month feel like theres something pulling inside and kind of aches I've got another scan in the morning so hopefully I'm right and I have ovulated if I have then my transfer will be Sunday  my clinic isn't usually open on weekends but they've agreed to do a one off just for me  maybes they're sick of me now this is my 6th try after all! Lol I wasn't to lonely over the weekend as I made plans with friends but god did I miss him so glad he's home, how are things going with you? X


----------



## ali80

Hi Silently wishing  
Glad to hear you had kept yourself busy, I know how you feel though, dh is away tonight with work and I'm lost!  
Sounds like things are going well for you, fingers crossed the scan shows ovulation   whoop whoop for the lining!! Sounds great  
Things okish here, had my 1st scan which was a bit like a baseline, but it showed something on one of my ovaries   sonographer wasn't sure so is repeating the scan tomorrow to check again. It was on the edge of the ovary and measured 16 mm, lets hope its gone by tomorrow     
I'll post tomorrow to let you know what happens  

Good luck for your scan too  
Ali x


----------



## silentlywishing

Ah bless you... What do you mean by 'something' was it not a follicle? What day of your cycle are you on? X


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi just a quick update just had another scan and I have ovulated so transfer is going ahead on Sunday, do excited!! X


----------



## ali80

Hey   Whoop whoop, roll on sunday! Are you having one or two transfered?

The Lister are not concerned about whatever it is on my ovary, so good news is I can carry on with this cycle, next scan is on Wednesday   The sonographer wasn't sure what it is, it is still there though   its not a follie so not sure really   Oh well onwards and upwards for us both! Yay!!  
Ali x


----------



## silentlywishing

Oh well that's good what day of your cycle will you be next wed? I'm on day 14 today I ovulated yesterday afternoon, 2:30 to be exact haha I'm really looking forward to this try fingers crossed for us both  x


----------



## ali80

I'll be on cycle day 11 on wednesday so a little bit behind you  
This natural stuff is great so far, I haven't had to do a thing! Haha
Ali x


----------



## silentlywishing

Isn't it just!! Haha I'm so bloated today guess I'm starting to make progesterone cz I feel fat and constipated, sorry tmi I was just talking to my best pal she thinks it's crazy how well I know my own body, it's hard not to!!! Haha I know exactly what's going on and when don't know whether that's a good thing or not really   how regular is your cycle? I'm between 26-28 days usually 26 tho I ovulated on the Tuesday afternoon which was day 13 was quite painfull actually, when she scanned me the next day it felt like I was bruised inside around my ovary area it was quite a big follie tho- 24.6mm so maybes that why!??.... Wish it was Sunday already!!! Bet you can't wait till wed now? How many frosties do you have? X


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello ladies - I'll be moving those that are currently cycling into the the main thread, as this one is mainly for questions on medicated and natural FETS.


Any questions - please message me.


     


Tis xx


----------



## Daiz1010

Hi , would just like to say ive had 2 fresh cycles of ivf (failed) and had my first frozen embryo transfer 2 weeks ago and am now pregnant yeyyyy , only transfered 1 embryo and was totally natural as my body wouldnt respond to prognvya the months b4 , i now have a scan in 3 weeks am so excited , dont ever give up


----------



## ali80

Thanks Daiz   lovely story to give us all hope  

Silentlywishing - How did the transfer go?        How many did you transfer? Are you taking progesterone? Although I'm doing a natural cycle, I think I will ask about taking them??

I have only got 1 frostie       
Ali x


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks for your lovely positive storey daiz, Ali my transfer went well had to snow babies transferred yesterday morning so I'm currently pupo!  no I'm not taking progesterone I don't think you need to as your body makes it naturally anyways they use it on the medicated because they switch 'you' off, unless of course you have problems with your progesterone I doubt it would be something they'd offer... I'm defo making some-i can feel it, my (.)(.) are sore and I feel fat and constipated just like I do on the pessaries grrrr! I've got a bit of a cold my lovely fella shared his germs how kind I felt it coming on the day before transfer I'm not worrying about it tho what will be will be xxx


----------



## ali80

Congrats on being pupo silentlywishing, sending a bucketfull of  
Ali x


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks Ali, was it your scan today?? X


----------



## ali80

Yes it was   lining is already 6mm, but follies are still small. I'm guessing its down to having a natural long cycle, so hoping things have grown by saturday   Hope you are well    
Anyone know if it's normal not to have bloods done on a nat fet?
Ali x


----------



## silentlywishing

Some clinics do bloods and scans to check how things are going mine didn't I just got scanned, well done with the lining sounds good, is Saturday your next scan? How long is your usual cycle? Mines usually 26days but sometimes it can be 28 i ovulated on day 13 so i'm think af is due to arrive either late on on wed or thursday, i know this is a little tmi but i tend to get af not long after We've had sex so we've decided not to do rudeys at all ro give our little beans the best possible chance.... Does your clinic open weekends? X


----------



## ali80

Silently - Hi, sorry for going awol, I had a really busy, but fab, weekend  
I agree about the   bringing on af   Don't think I have ever done it on any 2ww  
How's the 2ww going? Are you   yet?

I had a scan Saturday and again today, lining and lead follie are looking good so I will trigger (ovitrelle) on Wednesday and et will be the following Wednesday. This seems like a long wait from trigger to et doesn't it Is this normal alongside a natural fet? I'm a bit confused   I also have the dreaded cyclogest to take (thought I was going to avoid them)   Oh well, I'd stick em up my nose if it was going to help  
My cycle length is normally 31 sh days, ish this why there is a long wait from trigger to et?
Sending sticky vibes 
Ali x


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi Ali your natural fet is by far a different one to mine I literally have had nothing, no trigger and no pessaries hope it's not a bad thing I have wondered about them they're horrid but I'd rather have them than not if it helped... Wasn't offered tho so... Who knows!?!? I'm ok the doubts have been creeping in today tho I'm sure my boobs are less sore I can't tell but then if they were the same I wouldn't be questioning it right!?!... Definately going    It's total torture this 2ww I was shopping today at asda and I went past those darn hpt about 50 times, resisted but only just kept remembering how it felt to see that horrible negative result n though no I'm not putting myself threw the worry as I still have to wait for my blood test on Thursday no matter what! Isn't it strange how different clinics have different ways of doing things yours is probablies more personalised, good luck xxx


----------



## ali80

Hi Silently  
Our fet protocols are very different aren't they   I have had a trigger shot as I don't ov naturally due to pco (think thats the reason anyway  ) Not sure why I am having cyclogest though ?? Perhaps your progesterone levels are fine without them  

You are very good not buying a hpt, I have only ever tested early once, dh hates it and wont let me   besides pupo land is safe and a bit like keeping your head in the sand   Will you get your blood results there and then or on the phone later in the day? Sending a million   for the result    

Have you had a full 2ww, is it different for a natural cycle? Or is that a blonde question?   
Ali x


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi Ali wow got a lot to tell you... Monday felt my boobs got less sore, this worried me as it only brought me to one conclusion that being that my progesterone levels were dropping-not a good sign anyways yesterday I statred spotting brown blood and very little infact it was hardlies there at all so I panicked and poas it was a faint bfp, woke up this morning to heavier bleeding so did another test which came up bfn-game over!! Since then bleeding has got quite bad more than any period I've ever had got a half day at work as they cancelled my clinics n went and met my nana for some lunch she doesnt know I don't tell her cz she's a terrible worrier I was getting a lot of pain then felt like I really needed to go to the loo (number 2) sorry I know this is tmi but the pressure on my behind was so bad so rushed to debenhams and (can't believe I'm telling you this) but I went loads if you know what I mean felt really sick, light headed and dizzy alot of pains ect came home and went again-loads now I'm sitting on the settee and I feel weird really sort've feel out of it and sick quite crampy still bleeding and I've gone from being cold to fiery hot! I don't feel well at all I look washed out and I can't eat for feeling sick I did ring the centre this morning to tell them what's happened they said they thought I really should attend tomorrow for my bloods still especially as I've had a faint bfp yesterday.... Don't know what's happened maybes they implanted but didn't survive after that, maybes my progesterone levels dipped and caused this to happen or maybes my body has fought my poor snow babies off as if they were an infection all I know is that my periods have a very typical pattern they're never any different and this is completely different I don't ever bleed this much I normally use a light tampon but I tried them this morning and had to change roughly every hour as it was coming threw on to my knickers, guess I just have to wait it all out till I see them at the centre tomorrow, sorry this is a bit of a negative post I wish I had some good news for you! I suppose one positive tho is that for the first time in 6 goes I did get a hint of a bfp where as with the previous tx I've never had so much as a sniff xxx


----------



## ali80

Ohhh silently, what an emotional time  Any news yet??    what a scary day yesterday! The trouble is soooo much is going on in there you may never know whats happened. I really hope and   things are different when you get your bloods back     
On of my closest FF had a very heavy bleed after a bfp, so much that she was sure she had mc, but she is now a mummy to a beautiful little girl, so you never know, the body works in mysterious ways! Sending lots od         your way for a positive result   
Ali x


----------



## silentlywishing

It's a definately bfn Hun! I'm ok think even the let downs are easier to handle without the med's gona plod on n have another go on my next period got 2 frosties then would have to start again with a fresh after that how about you things looking on your side? X


----------



## ali80

Oh no silently     I'm so so sorry lovely     so glad you are dusting yourself off already and planning the next stage. If your anything like me, you wont ever give up until you achieve your dream. Wishing you lots of luck and happiness for the future  

All ok here, just waiting now for et, as long as the bean defrosts properly     
Take care 
Ali x


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks Ali I'll be following you to see how you get in big massive good luck vibes coming right at you ;•) x


----------



## ali80

Thanks hun      
Ali x


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone 
Can anyone help please me and DP are about to start tx FET does anyone know if you need any bloods doing before you start and how long the hole process takes.
Thanks 
Steph x


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi Stephanie you doing natural or medicated? I've never needed bloods before hand but every clinic is different x


----------



## Steph29

we don't know yet our first appintment is on the 30th of May. If we do need any bloods hoping to get GP to do them do ypu know what decides Natural or medicated.
Steph x


----------



## silentlywishing

You prob wont need blood, I had natural because the medication doesn't thicken my womb well where as naturally it thickens well also I have a good regular cycle... I found natural easier medication made me feel quite I'll and run down, was more stressed out natural was a quicker process for me to I had my follow up on the Tuesday and had transfer less than 2 weeks later x


----------



## Rubyruby78

HI Steph

I have done both natural and medicated and my clinic wanted me to only do natural as theres nothing knowingly wrong with me and my periods are regular.  Natural didn't work so i insisted on medicated on round 2 and it worked. Good luck xxx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi ladies

Not sure whether to post here or on the Czech Republic boards (as I'm currently in Brno) - I'm on a natural cycle, just ovulating now, planned to do DFET on Saturday - and have been recommended 400 mg of Utrogestan (progesterone) pessaries twice a day, ie. 800 mg per day.  That sounds an awfully high does to me, when my body will be making it anyway.  I have emailed the clinic again (different doctor) to be sure - the doctor I saw this morning was not aware of my planned treatment, so I wonder if he just prescribed a "standard dose"  .  While I wait for a response, does anyone have any thoughts about progesterone dose on a natural cycle?

Thanks!

B xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi bethany good luck for Saturday! I wish I had been on progesterone cz I believe it's what let me down I'm going to ask about using the pessaries this time round for extra support! X


----------



## ali80

Bethany - I'm taking progesterone (cyclogest) 400mg twice per day, so thats 800mg per day too. I have had this amount every cycle, think its pretty normal dose  

Hi silently, hope you are ok  

Steph - Hope you get to start soon  
Ali x


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi Ali is it wed for your transfer, excited? I'm at my clinic on Thursday for a scan-I'm doing another natural odds are stacked against me this time only got 2 frosties left as I lost 4 last time and I think I'm due to ovulate on Sunday if I do they'll prob cancel  suppose I just have to go with the flow if it all goes pear shaped then it goes pear shaped! Doesn't stop me stressing tho   x


----------



## ali80

Yes Silently et is tomorrow yay!! I'm really hoping my bean is a fighter and divides nicely, there's no back up plan here       I'd gladly have it back on board even if It's no good   
Hope you get to start your nat fet again soon and your body behaves  
Ali x


----------



## silentlywishing

Yeyyyyyy!!! Good luck for tomorrow oh n my body never behaves lol let me know how you get on will be thinking Of you x


----------



## ali80

Good and bad news ............I am finally pupo with my magic bean   although it did loose nearly half its cells   not good, but the embryologist said it was still worth transferring and we're in with a chance but need to be realistic as it did loose so many  
Anyway we are being super positive, we are due some good luck, it is soooooo my turn.........pma all the way to next friday!!  
                                         
Hope your well silently  
Ali x


----------



## silentlywishing

Congrats on being pupo!!! I've heard loads of success stories with this type of embie so defo stay positive, good luck for next fri and keep me up dated with how your getting on!

Afm scan day tomorrow, felt like absolute crap today woke up mega hot felt drained and tired all day....had the worst headache!!! I managed to get an early finish from work n I came home n went straight to bed I only woke up because I set my alarm also feel really fat and I look puffy and pale! Hope I'm not coming down with something could do with out being porky again  x


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi Ali just a quick up date, had my scan today and I'm exactly the same as last time so.... Getting scanned on Sunday as I think that's when I'll ovulate prof thinks it will be Monday but agreed to do Sunday just incase and prob to put me at ease anyways she's agreed I can have progesterone support but says there's no evidence to suggest this would help but a lot of evidence to suggest it makes no difference she said it won't do me any harm to take it but said it was entirely up to me as to what I wanted to do... The dilemma!!! It made sense what she said but I just have that niggle... Why is your clinic giving you progesterone? I really can't decide grrrr x


----------



## xSHELL86x

Hey ladies! Jus a quickie question about a medicated fet! When i was on fresh ivf cycle i started my buserelin on day 23 of my cycle! But because my periods are non existent without meds i have to take norethisterone to bring on a cycle in july, just bein a bit impatient n wondering if i will start my buserelin on day 23 again or earlier with it bein a fet!? Thanx girls x x x x


----------



## donjee

Hi xSHELL86x,

I went to see my consultant today and I will start taking synarel (same as buserelin I think) as soon as I have seen him for a scan which will be on day 1 unless it falls on a weekend but basically at start of cycle.

Not sure if there are different ways of doing things but thought I'd let you know what I know.

Donjee x


----------



## Jen81

I'm currently doing a medicated fet and started down reg with buserelin on day 21, having a scan after 2 weeks then hope to start on hrt to thicken the lining ready for transfer. Good luck! Xx


----------



## boopster1977

Hi ladies

After a bit of information from someone who has had medicated FET - im trying to work out when transfer date would be so i can give work the heads up (how daft am i) so need to know roughly how many days from start of DR to ET did it take?

TIA

Helen x


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls
I'm about to start FET after 3 failed cycles (2 IVF and 1 ICSI) We have 8 snowbabies that were immediately frozen on day after egg collection. My question is regarding the meds for FET, in particular the progesterone. On cycle no 2 and 3 I bled well before the OTD. With cycle 2 we had failed fertilisation, so no embryos were transferred. With cycle 3 ,2 embryos were transferred but I bled on day 10. I'm concerned that maybe my lining needs more help than it got from 1 crinone gel per day. On my first cycle I did not bleed before OTD, this was at a different centre and I used cyclogest again one per day. How much progesterone and what type has any body else been prescribed to support womb lining? During the last cycle I had a scan done on OTD and my lining was completely gone. It was done by the Dr who had done my ET ,who had seen that all was good on the day of ET but by OTD I had completely bled out. She also told me on OTD that I had lost some really good embryos-talk about feeling like a failure of a person...  How often have other clinics prescribed the progesterone or has anyone else experienced this and if so I would be grateful to find out how they overcome it. Thanking you all in advance xx

Merged topic


----------



## boopster1977

Hi yellowhope

I bled well before OTD on 1st IVF and was on 1 cyclogest 400mg so at review clinic said they are going to double this for FET, however I've discovered that have immune issues so consultant for that has px gestone along with 1 cyclogest. Have you discussed with your clinic whether they will px more progesterone support, I would definitely push for more. 

I hope you get sorted and get your BFP soon

Helen xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi yellow hope,

On my third fet at the moment and I take two cyclogest pessaries a day. 

Xx


----------



## yellowhope

Thanks Boopster and Sugarpie!

I mentioned at my last failed cycle review to the Dr that I thought I needed more and this was dismissed he said the mucous membranes of our VAG-JJ's are so good at taking it up I shouldn't need anymore than 1 crinone.  I think I'll push it with them to get more as I do think my Vag-jj does need more. The fet and last cycle were paid for by ourselves so I think I'll try to get the dr to agree to up it.  Would do the gestone only he tells us its difficult to get and unnecessary.....


----------



## MrsHY

Hello
For all you lovely ladies who have had/are having a medicated FET cycle - were you on the contraceptive pill from cd1 then buserelin from cd21, or were you able to just start the buserelin on day 20/21? My clinic has now told me I need to start the pill from cd1 of my next cycle then buserelin will start cd21 - but my drugs are due to arrive this week (and I have my injection lesson on Thursday) so I'm going to ask if I can actually start the buserelin next Monday (which will be cd20 of this cycle). Just wondering why the pill?
x


----------



## MrsHY

Anyone? Would love a reply (because Dr Google is yielding very little) as I have my buserelin injection lesson on Thursday morning and I'd love to speak to them about cutting out the pill and starting the buserelin on Monday (cd20) if that is at all possible... x


----------



## donjee

Hi MrsHY

I really don't know why you have to have the pill as well as buserelin. I am starting my synarel (another down reg sniffing med) as soon as I have been scanned on on around CD1/2 and I do not have to take the pill. Is there a reason you are on the protocol you are on ... has anything about the reason for this been explained?

So in answer to your question - no, I dont think you do have to be on the pill first. Well, at least I wont be. Not sure if that helps but maybe gives you something to take with you to your next appointment.

Donjee x


----------



## Jen81

Hi MrsHy,

I started taking buserelin on day 21 & wasn't on the pill before that.  Not sure why the would use it, maybe to take full control of your cycle or stop a natural pregnancy while you're taking the drugs? But my clinic doesn't put you on the pill.

Good luck, hope they let you start this cycle x


----------



## Ace100

Hi MrsHy

I have just done 2 FET cycles (both ended with a bfn   ). I had to take pill first then start Buserelin (not injections though, I had the spray) on cd21. 
My natural cycle can vary in length. I think the reason they suggest the pill is to take complete control of cycle - especially if your cycle are irregular.

Hope this helps and you get answers on Thursday.

Best of luck x


----------



## MrsHY

Thanks so much ladies! I feel a lot better about my appointment later this morning and being able to go in armed with all the options.
Ace100 - I'm really sorry to hear about your BFNs, that must have been very hard. xx
Jen81- I hope they let me do the same! Only thing bothering me is that I most likely won't have ovulated by cd21 as I normally ovulate between cd20 and 25. Do you think it matters that I haven't ovulated when I start taking buserelin?
Donjee - It's so annoying because if you remember I thought we'd be pretty much on the same protocol! I was also asked by the consultant to be scanned cd1/2 then I would start taking meds after that and then have the transfer 2-3 weeks later. Then a totally different Doctor calls me up and for some reason I'm now on a totally different protocol with no explanation as to why! I'm hoping I can get some more answers today although I doubt it as I'm seeing the nurse - nothing happens quickly in Kings ACU!


----------



## MrsHY

Right - so the nurse said that the pill helps to 'dampen everything down' and usually means that less buserelin shots are needed to gain control over the cycle - but had no qualms about me skipping it and starting the buserelin on cd1 instead. So, I have to call on cd1 and book an appointment for a scan on cd14.
Donjee - how long did they think you'd be on your Synarel, and when did they see you adding in the oestrogen tabs, if that's what you're taking? x


----------



## donjee

Hi MrsHY, 
That is great news. We may still be going through together then!

I am sorry though, I cant remember exactly what happened next but I know I would transfer 2 weeks later so with a bit of luck during mid July. I am on CD 29 today so could start period anytime between now and about CD35. So in a few days when I start, I will phone consultant for appointment. I think I will know more then and will be given my protocol.

I am still big time swaying between one and two embryos though. One minute I am definitely going for one, no one is going to chanmge my mind etc. Then the next I am definitely going for two because I want to maximise my chances ... but then I am right back at one again because I dont think we can cope financially with twins!! Aghh.

Anyway, a couple more weeks to ponder over that one.

Will keep you posted.

Donjee x


----------



## MrsHY

Hello
Sorry - me again - I've been full of questions lately!
I'm due to start down-regging with buserelin soon, in prep for my first FET. I'm now NOT taking the pill beforehand. The nurse mentioned that this may mean I need to stay on the buserelin longer than if I had the pill first.
So, my question is, for those of you who had buserelin but no pill first - how long before you were down-regged and started to build up your lining with oestrogen?
Thanks!!
XXX


----------



## SachaM

Hello Ladies

Just a quick question; We have just started treatment again with the frozen emberyos we had from our 1st collection (we didnt make it to transfer as the doctor cancelled the postponed the treatment)

Our consultant put me on the micro pill to regulate my long 45+ day cycle and on day 21 of this cycle i started the supercur (Tuesday 26th) this is also the start of the 7 day week break from the pill.....

What i want to know is; do i start taking the pill again on Tuesday or will i not need to now i have started my injections again?

Also, if anyone has any knowledge or past experience of FET, how long will it be until egg transfer? AF came this morning and im wondering how long it will be?

xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi,

I've now had 3 fets and I take the pill for at least a month,start bleeding,call then,get cetrotide injection on day 2 (big one),start estrogen tablets then on days 6,7&8 I have smaller cetrotide injections and then if lining ok after 7-10 days, I start pessaries on day 14/15 ish and then transfer week later. From start to finish (otd), I'm 4 weeks. 

Xx


----------



## MrsHY

Sugarpielaura that's totally the protocol I should be on (I knew I wasn't going mad and that the consultant HAD talked about me going back on cetrotide) but the doctors he has since handed my case to don't have a clue (one of them laughed at me when I said I was sure cetrotide had been mentioned) so I'm back on the slooooowwwww train!


----------



## Martha Moo




----------



## smileandbehappy

I have never had the pill before DRing. 1st cycle I DRed for 3 weeks. On both my Fet's I had to DR for 5-6 weeks due to cysts.
good luck xx


----------



## Pika

Hiya

I have done 2 FET. One with Pill was DR' for about 21 days and the second no pill was 16 days. 
Second FET was a positive!  xxx

Good Luck! xxx


----------



## Jen81

Hi,

I was on Buserelin injections starting on day 21 for 2 weeks (no pill) and that was only 0.25ml (I think 0.5ml is a more common dose), my lining was between 3 and 4mm after 2 weeks and then I started taking progynova, which I also took for 2 weeks before I was ready for transfer.  As the other reponses show though everyone responds differently, so I tried not to plan too far ahead and when I went for the scans I was prepared that I might have to to continue with the medication for longer.

Jen x


----------



## MrsHY

Thanks so much ladies, and good advice Jen81- everyone is different so I will just have to be patient and not try to jump ahead to the next stage too much.
Congrats on your BFP Pica! X


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi,

For my fresh cycle, I was on the pill for three months continuously as my d/r. Then started stimms. For fets, I'm on the pill for a month and then start fet meds. 

Xx


----------



## donjee

Hi MrsHY,
I am now on my Synarel. I started sniffing on CD1 (Friday) and when I spoke to them on Friday, they said I would be sniffing for 2-3 weeks then the progynova (or whatever its called) for 1-2 weeks, all depending on how my body responded. They estimated that I would be ready for transfer in 4-5 weeks.

Are you any closer to knowing whats going on with you and your protocol yet?

Donjee x


----------



## MrsHY

Hi Donjee
And I am on my buserelin injectables- started Saturday night!
I will never know why I'm not on the accelerated protocol I discussed with the lead Consultant but to be honest I'm just glad to be on A protocol! I have my scan booked for Friday 20th July (day 14 of the jabs) to see whether I've down-regged and am able to start the oestogen tabs. Fingers crossed it won't take much longer than a couple of weeks to down-reg - I'm finding the jabs harder than my stims and cetrotide in the fresh cycle - the needles don't seem to glide in as easily so it stings a bit! Never mind, it's got to be done!
It may be entirely my imagination but two days in I feel hot and have sore glands in my throat - but admittedly this may just be some kind of infection!! How are you doing? x


----------



## donjee

We really are almost doing this together - to the day!

I am very tired today; pretty sure that it is linked to term 6-itus and the fact the end of the term is drawing ever closer (8 more wake-ups ... not that I am counting!)

I am so pleased to not be having to inject again. During my fresh cycle, I just got on with it and it was fine but sniffing is so much easier. I know people that hate sniffing though so I guess it just goes to show, once again, that we are all different.

I don't have a date for the scan yet; clinic said they would call this week to arrange but in the mean time, to just keep sniffing. I was so sure that consultant had said I would have to go in early on in cycle for scan, so pleased I dont have to do that now.

Will keep you posted so we can compare notes!

Donjee xxx


----------



## MrsHY

Horrible day today Donjee - think the side-effects are kicking in! Have felt hot all day then early this afternoon something really odd happened - I suddenly realised I had blind spots in my field of vision, I couldn't read and I couldn't form sentences properly (I literally couldn't think of the right words to use). I was really scared! Luckily, apart from the hotness, things seem to be back to normal now. I hope I don't get this every day - it will be total pants! x


----------



## donjee

gosh MrsHY , that sounds awful. I'm glad you're feeling ok now. I'm laying on bed as I type. another day at work done and one day closer to my 6 weeks off, but my goodness I'm so tired. like the sort where my whole body feels heavy. thankfully I haven't had any other symptoms ...yet.

Take it as easy as you can xxx


----------



## kdb

Girls - sorry to butt in - urgently need some dosage info for Progynova - my clinic has told me to get the 2mg tablets but how many will I be taking each day.  Is it two?


thank you!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

What does your clinic say?  I was on 3 x 2mg and then upped to 4 x 2mg on testing positive.


Tis x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi

I was on 3 a day. 

X


----------



## MrsHY

Sorry kdb, I can't help but hope you got the answer you needed x


----------



## Rosy238

Hi,
I started on 3 day then went up to 6 a day as lining wasnt thick enough and then put on 9 a day thru 2ww so think its very much down to your protacol and you clinic, perhaps give them a ring and ask what your starting dose will be.
xxxx


----------



## kdb

Thanks girls!  All the best for everyone's journeys xoxo


----------



## stevie3

hello. I know this question may have been answered elsewhere? but I havent found the answer I am looking for?  Im hoping some of you may be able to help?  Im wondering if there are any disadvantages to having a medicated FET?  I know that it is possible to have a natural cycle and be successful, but am wondering if requesting a medicated cycle is a way of guaranteeing that your body will do what it needs to to get the best chance of success?  I will only have one shot at this .... and want to be in the best possible position to obtain a a successful result.


----------



## staceysm

Hi Stevie,

I don't think you will get a definite answer on this, because if one had a better success rate then the other then everyone would be doing that one.

I was on a trial last year when I had my FET, my clinic wanted to do 50/50 med/nat and then see if there was any difference.

I think what also has to be taken in to account is the quality of the embryo's when frozen and the defrosted.

Sorry, I don't have an answer.

Good luck
Stacey
X


----------



## silentlywishing

The advantages of having a medicated cycle is that the drugs are in control therefore they can more or less control when things happen personally for me tho I choose natural mainly because my wimb doesn't thicken as well on med's, natural is quicker or at least it was for me I quite liked how it felt to have my own body take control also never had all the awefull side effects of the med's I've been unsuccessful in all my treatments but I think my eggs had more to do with that than 'me' with the natural cycle this batch didn't thaw well I'm hoping the next batch are better! I hope this has helped, everyone is different tho only you can decide which is the right path for you, good luck x


----------



## laani

Hi,
Has anyone taken prednisolone with natural FET??
I has a scan with the (very experienced) fertility nurse at my clinic who told me to start to cyclogest, clexane and prednisolone the day after my surge, just the same as when I started them at egg collection with my ivf cycle.
I had final lining scan with the doctor yesterday after surging on Monday to check that we could go ahead (so I had already taken the drugs in the morning) and he said to stop the prednisolone and it is not needed on a natural cycle.
I have not taken anymore but am a bit confused about the conflicting instructions?? I want to give myself best chance as we only have 1 blast frozen and apparently the steroids help implantation (although they don't know how) or is there really no need on natural FET cycle?
Laani

Mod Note: Merged for more support


----------



## desparateme

Hello Laani, 
To my understanding, natural FET doesnt involve any medication, maybe only for the lining! iam preparing for my FET and iam doing it medicated way, and since i have immune issues iam starting prednison 3 months before my transfer. The doctor may be right since you are doing it natural way, no need of this. Hope all goes on well for you.


----------



## laani

Thanks Hun, yes my natural FET has had no meds up to this point, just clexane and cyclogest since ovulation and will carry on till otd. I'm sure the doctor is right just got a bit confused by the conflicting instructions at appointments, I had thought the prednisolone was to help with implantation so couldn't understand why it may not also support my FET but I guess maybe they used it with me last time to help support my body to recover from egg collection. The nurse may just prescribe it as standard but the doctor felt it was not needed. Anyway I'm happy as it made me feel horrid last time and if I was going to buy 1 drug and not need it better the prednisolone than anything else as it was only £10.
L x


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Hi... Hoping some of you guys have some advice for me.
I'm currently on a natural fet.

I'm day 14 of cycle n awaiting that smiley face on my cb opks.
On Wednesday my follicle was about 14mm and dr said to start opks...
I'm testing twice a day and getting worried it may not appear!
On my last fet I got it day13 but on my monitoring cycle beforehand I tested for ages n never got my smiley face and we missed it/it never happened.
I'm worried what will happen if I can't detect it? Will my fet be put off?
Shall I call my clinic tomorrow n see if they want to do a blood test instead?

Lots of questions, sorry!
Hoping some experienced ladies can point me in the right direction.

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Rainbow - I just saw your post and wanted to check in. How are you doing? Have you detected your surge yet?

I think it's quite hard and worrying when you're trying to detect the surge. In my first FET I didn't surge until day 15 and was getting worried that it wasn't going to happen. My clinic had said that if I didnn't get a surge on day 15 then they would get me back that day for another scan to see how things were going. I then had my surge so didn't need to do this. 

I am now on my 2ww of my 2nd FET. I had presumed that I would surge at about the same time this cycle but instead I surged on day 12. Kind of seems to be different each time! I went for a scan on the morning of day 12 and they said that they thought that I would get my surge soon - so they advised me to a test that night and that's when I got my surge.

If you haven't had your surge this morning then I would phone your clinic and see if they want to do another scan?

Try to stay calm - I'm sure that it will happen. Let me know how you get on. Xxxxx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Thanks sunshine queen  
I actually got my surge yesterday evening so panic over  
After I went to the clinic and got their opinion and your right they did offer to scan me today if I hadn't detected the surge...
So I'm off, daily bloods n hopefully transfer soon!  

I wish u every luck with your 2ww, i do hope this is your cycle n you get your bfp.
Let me know how u get on!


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Rainbow - I'm so glad that your surge eventually happened! Full steam ahead. I really hope that the rest of your cycle goes smoothly.

I just read your signature fully - there are definitely similarities to our journeys. Neither of us has had it easy! I really hope that we both have some luck and that we get and keep our BFP's this time. I'm trying to be positive and am excited that it may happen but I am also pretty scared. please, please let it may be our time. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Just read yours n yes we do have similarities... The next thing that will be similar will be our high levels of hcg!  
Your gonna be scared, it's natural... I am too!  in fact after my second mc I cried for the loss of our baby but I also cried for the loss of future naive hopes n dreams... I kinda knew then that if I was lucky enough to get pg again then I would not feel the same joy...More scared? Do u know what I mean?
After that the determination takes over, as I guess you know cos u r here persevering! 
Cautious pma... We will get there though...


----------



## BlueCat79

Glad you got your surge in the end. Natural FETs are so much harder than they sound, aren't they? I've ov'ed on CD13 every month for the last 5 years and my body chose this month to do something different and ov on CD11 - and to give really ambiguous OPK results to make it really hard to detect. 

I really didn't think I'd have all these problems before we got to the really nerve-racking bit which is defrosting the embryo!


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Hey bluecat, 

Yes it is a lot harder then you imagine isn't it!?!  Although I know myself n my life enough to know it ain't gonna be easy!  

What day of your cycle are you on now and when do they think transfer will be?
Maybe we are cycle buddies!

I went for bloods today n had presumed it would be bloods daily till transfer (like last time) but after questioning me to what day of my cycle I am they then told me to come in Thursday for bloods!?!
I'm thinking my Blood levels aren't what they should be for this stage? Oh the worry starts!


----------



## SarSim

Hi all

I am due to have a FET ( medicated) soon as was wondering what day in your cycle do you start to down regulate. Is it day 1 or 21??
My clinic has told me to phone them the day I have my period but was concerned I wouldn't have all the meds if I needed to start down reg then.

SarSim xx


----------



## Hayley33

Hiya, my clinic down reg on day 21 but I beleive some do it on day 2. 

Hth x


----------



## Swanage

hiya im currently doing a med fet and i started on day 2 of my cycle, can you ring and check? xx


----------



## SarSim

Thanks for your responses. I have rang the clinic and I start down regulating on Day 21

SarSim xx


----------



## babywant321

Hi All

We have 2 embies in the freezer' and we are thinking of maybe doing a natural ET next month!!

Has anyone transferred 2 embies after a failed fresh embryo

Hope embie survives!


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Baby - we had one blast transferred at our fresh cycle and that was BFN. FET 1 - the first 2 blasts they thawed both survived and were transferred and we got a BFP. Which then sadly ended in miscarriage. This wash natural cycle FET. So in answer to your question yes it can work. We've just had our FET 2 and the first blast didn't make it but the 2nd did and was transferred. We're now on the 2 ww again. 

Best of luck with your next round of treatment. I was surprised that we got a BFP from a frozen cycle but it was much less stressful than the fresh cycle so maybe that helps. Try to stay positive. Xxxxxxx


----------

